# Subwoofer Matching Criteria



## markace (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm my thinking about replacing my Subwoofer. I had a 30 ft. by 20 ft. listening room. I'm relocating and probably will be down sizing to 17 ft. x 14 ft. I need between 5 and 10 subwoofer matching ideas. Equipment below.

Front Speakers

B&W 683

Sensitivity 90dB
Crossover 350 Hz - 4kHz
Woofer (2) 6.5 in.
Frequency Range -6 dB at 30 Hz and 50 kHz
Frequency Response 38 Hz - 2kHz

Center Speaker

Klipsch RC-3

Sensitivity 97 dB
Crossover 
Woofer (2) 6.5 in.
Frequency Range N.A.
Frequency Response 62 Hz - 20kHz

Rear Speaker

B&W 602 S2

Sensitivity 90 db
Crossover 4kHz
Woofer (1) 7 in.
Frequency Range -6dB at 43 Hz and 30 kHz
Frequency Response 52 Hz - 20 kHz +- 3 on Ref. Axis

Current Subwoofer

Paradigm PDR 12

Woofer 12 in.
Crossover 50 - 150Hz
Nominal Power 110 Watts

Receiver

Integra 50.1

145 watts per Channel

Thanks

Markace


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

In order for anyone to really assist we'll need to know what the usage will be (HT, music, both perhaps) and what type of budget you have. Some understanding of potential limitations -- WAF, physical size, finish options, etc. -- is helpful as well.

On a side note... you have B&W fronts with a Klipsch center? It's definitely not advisable to have a mismatch in the front 3 speakers. I'm surprised you aren't having obvious sonic issues because of that.


----------



## markace (Dec 28, 2013)

I guess having 6 woofers the same size on the front sound field helped. My current Sub is 1.7 ft. high x 13.75 wide x 17.25 deep. If I go with two I want the subs to be smaller. The color needs to be black.
$1,200.00 is my budget.

Thanks
Markace


----------

